# A rare find at the senior center



## debodun (Dec 2, 2022)

Miniature pressed glass items. I really like the small pitcher and dog figurine (which is an old candy container). I have the exact same dog, so now it has a companion. The other's are salt cellars (one is flouescent) and a set of shakers.


----------



## Blessed (Dec 2, 2022)

Yes, sometimes things just call to you.  I am one of those crazy old gals that frequent garage/estate sales.  I love old cookbooks and kitchen items.  It is fun, entertaining and much better that going to a store, paying full price!!


----------



## hearlady (Dec 2, 2022)

I look for items that match things I already have.
One of my best finds was a coffee mug new in a box. It matched a set I have and love. Unfortunately, one of the mug's handles had broke so I was lucky to find the replacement!


----------



## Remy (Dec 5, 2022)

Nice finds. Do they have a free table at the center?


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 5, 2022)

Wow! Just what you need!

I'm assuming the glowing green one has radium in it. I'd leave that one alone.


----------



## debodun (Dec 6, 2022)

Remy said:


> Do they have a free table at the center?


Yes.


----------

